# blowin hard



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

must at least 20 to 25 on the beach.
managed two blue fish but it's tough going on the beach with the wind and rain.


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck out there, expecting to face similar conditions tomorrow when we get down.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*wind dropped out*

just got in and the wind has been light all night since abour 5PM.
Costal Marine says its still going to blow.
One 46" er caught tonoght.
not by me though.
was truly a great night full moon light breeze not to cool. Just plain nice to have been out there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> just got in and the wind has been light all night since abour 5PM.
> Costal Marine says its still going to blow.
> One 46" er caught tonoght.
> not by me though.
> was truly a great night full moon light breeze not to cool. Just plain nice to have been out there.



You at the point??? Just a suggestion.. Try finding a good hole around 34 if it is sw today,just a thought....


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Came back inside after the lightning started, but all we were catching were huuuuuge sea mullet. We also caught something really weird looking, that didnt seem to have scales...looked up a pic and identified it as a red hake AKA ling. Not a bad start for a few hours fishing..


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

tjsti said:


> Came back inside after the lightning started, but all we were catching were huuuuuge sea mullet. We also caught something really weird looking, that didnt seem to have scales...looked up a pic and identified it as a red hake AKA ling. Not a bad start for a few hours fishing..


Ling Cod


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Tmg said:


> Ling Cod



Slimey thing! Seems to be a number of things people call em. Today, fished the same hole but only blues during the day, a few mullet after the sun went down. Nice size again.

TJ


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

The temps finally dropped out and that lovely NW wind is here to flood my yard for a few days... Oh well, got Monday and Tuesday off!! Might try to find a few more big drummies!! Hopefully the rocks will make it down soon!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> The temps finally dropped out and that lovely NW wind is here to flood my yard for a few days... Oh well, got Monday and Tuesday off!! Might try to find a few more big drummies!! Hopefully the rocks will make it down soon!!!


 Oh,nw wind is a fact of life here in Frisco... Only wind that really affects us though,and it has to blow over 40 to get into my yard... Not sure where your at,but it should be that bad at 35...

Did you go out there to 38 or behind Food Lion to rescue the guy from the sailboat???? 60'er aground on shore just s of the pier.. A friend and I called the coast guard while we watched him aimlessly go inside the outer bar,then go aground.... Word was,asleep at helm....


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw that on the beach yesterday morning, at least nobody got hurt.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

no one hurt.
Thet tried to pull him off today 
coldn't get it to move. He's sanded in it's looks like it is gong to be hard to get him off the beach. And very expensive


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, that thing provided more entertainment then the crappy fishing. I give up. 4 trips of at least 4 days each, 16 days total fishing and one small puppy drum out of all those trips combined. Couldn't keep the dogs and skates off the lines long enough today to land more then a few more monster sea mullet and nothing else...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,nw wind is a fact of life here in Frisco... Only wind that really affects us though,and it has to blow over 40 to get into my yard... Not sure where your at,but it should be that bad at 35...
> 
> Did you go out there to 38 or behind Food Lion to rescue the guy from the sailboat???? 60'er aground on shore just s of the pier.. A friend and I called the coast guard while we watched him aimlessly go inside the outer bar,then go aground.... Word was,asleep at helm....



Yessir Mr. DD, I was out there gettin wet with my gear on gettin that fool!! I should have pics soon, (I bet there are some floating around already). Did you stay and watch it all? He was (and still is as of this afternoon), located off Yucca street. Google that boats name "Gypsy Dane" and you can see he has already cost the government a huge chunk of change in rescuing him before... http://hamptonroads.com/2008/11/navy-crew-rescues-lone-sailor-left-adrift-after-storm

As far as asleep at the helm, I don't know all the details, but I think the fella might not be put together fully.

Back to blowing hard, tomorrows forecast is gale warning with winds whippin outta the NW 55mph+!! Gotta move the cars and get ready to rake eel grass for a week eh? I think this might get your feet damp DD. I haven't seen it blow this hard outta that direction yet, should be exciting at least!!


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

He wanted a sandwich.
http://hamptonroads.com/2008/11/week-after-his-rescue-sailor-runs-aground-hatteras


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Daggumit, they never mention us!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Can't pull up a link on this dern puter... *

Heard the guy had no credit cards nor cash.... Really strange... 

If it blows 55,Jody knows the scoop,gotta go to work...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

tjsti said:


> He wanted a sandwich.
> http://hamptonroads.com/2008/11/week-after-his-rescue-sailor-runs-aground-hatteras


as he was approcching diamond shoals??
strange event all around


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*That musta been a h#ll of a sandwich!!*

Mike this is a "sissyblow"....


----------

